# هل انت hr ??او طلب منك وصف وظيفي لاى مهنة ادخل هنا



## العيناء (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ساضع بين ايديكم موقع يعد من اقوى المواقع للوصف الوظيفي فمن خلاله تستطيع ان تعرف اي وصف وظيفي لاي وظيفة بثوانى فقط .. اعلم ان ذلك الامر يحتاج لدراسة وطرق لكن الموقع وفر ذلك العناء

يجدر الاشارة انه لابد من وجود بعض المتغيرات التى ممكن ان نقوم بتعديلها لتناسب الدولة او البيئة ...حيث ان الموقع امريكي ..اقصد بذلك جانب الراتب وغيرها ...

http://online.onetcenter.org/


نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## str (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر اخي الكريم 

موقع فعلا مفيد جدا

وعلى سبيل المثال
فقد بحثت عن :

Architect, Project Architect, Project Manager

وبالبحث في قسم ال Custom

وجدت النتيجة التالية 


http://online.onetcenter.org/link/custom/17-1011.00

فكل الشكر لك على هذا الموقع الذي سيفيدنا جدا


----------



## sehouma (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد ايضا موضوعا مثبتا

يطرح التوصيف الوظيفي للكثير من الوظائف المتعلقة بالانشاءات

بالرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85639.html


----------



## العيناء (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا لمروركم ..واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع ..


----------



## mustafasas (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا نهر النييييل


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxx


----------



## eng_m_feky (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا نهر النييييل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سماح_محمد (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (10 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك*
​


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

